# SC-Special needs Golden Mix needs donations!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Subject: FW: Clarendon County S.C.Another litle special need s girl that has no use of her babk legs..Can someone help? 


http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=SC219




there is another little special needs girl in Clarendon County, S.C. that has no use of her back legs either and needs a place that can help her too!!!!Please read her story and if those that offered to help the dog dragging her legs , maybe you can help this one too!! Please crosspost..Hope



Maddy 

Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: 1928042-09-5364 


Click to see
full size





Printer friendly 

Email a friend 

Enlarge photo 

More About Maddy
*'Hi, I'm Maddy! As you can all see, I am a special needs puppy. I have been at the shelter since I was 7 days old. As I began to walk, the workers at the shelter noticed that my back legs were not working as they should. I have seen a few vets; and, because I am growing, my back legs are getting worse.* I am losing feeling, and it is hard to control my back legs. The shelter where I live is a donation-only shelter and doesn't have the funds to treat me. The vets that I have seen are now saying I need a wheelchair! I know, I'm so young! The only good thing is that I don't have to have any surgeries to get my wheelchair; the bad thing is that the shelter needs help to raise money for my new wheels. I know times are tough, but I really am worth it and I would greatly appreciate anything that you can do ! Please go to http://asecondchanceanimalshelter.chipin.com/maddysfund to make a donation. I have a great sponser now, who has graciously donated to my medical care. But as everyone knows medical bills can become overwhelming to anyone. I have had many test done and more to due, I have also been to North Carolina. All that medical treatments add up and I could really use some more sponsers to help with the medical bills. Thank you in advance for everything you do and remember every little bit gets us a step closer to our goal. Thank you again. 



Maddy is up-to-date with routine shots. 
My Contact InfoAnimal Shelter of Clarendon County 
Manning, SC 
803-473-7075 
[email protected]

P*.S. I emld. Midlands and Low Country GR Rescues...*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

bumping for this SPECIAL NEEDS GIRL!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful news*

*THIS IS WONDERFUL NEWS!!*

Just got an email saying Noah's Ark has rescued this SPECIAL NEEDS GOLDEN MIX!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah! Thanks for the update Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome!*

I am so glad Noah's Ark took her. Hope she gets her wheelchair!


----------

